# Help! 2 yr old dd hasn't pooped in 5 days!



## anyuka (Aug 10, 2005)

What can I do? We've been traveling so I know that might be why she may not be as regular. She normally poops once a day or at the least, every other day. But, she is clearly not comfortable and VERY cranky. Do I need to get her an enema? She still nurses a lot and is teething (which normally causes diahrea) and even though we've been traveling her diet hasn't changed too much. Thank you for any suggestions!


----------



## monkeymimi (Jul 16, 2005)

lots of water, lots of fiber and some exercise. I bet she will poop in the next 24 hours. don't panic. It's not great to go that long, but it's not unheard of. Sometimes my dd goes four days in between poops, and we aren't travelling or anything unusual. I find a banana-mango smoothie with wheat germ usually gets her moving







good luck.


----------



## lena1984 (May 29, 2005)

pear nectar my friend







i swear by it


----------



## Mama2MyMonkeys (Feb 3, 2008)

My dd just went 5 days without pooing and I was really getting anxious about it. We gave her lots of prune baby food, baked sweet potatoes, broccoli, and lots of water and chamomile tea throughout the day, and she finally got moving.


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

Maybe a bath and some clockwise tummy massage too.


----------



## laoxinat (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lena1984* 
pear nectar my friend







i swear by it









DH swears by this too! Also, before you resort to an enema, and as long as she is well hydrated, glycerin suppositories are much easier on the LO (and mama!). I used to sneak them into DD when she was sleeping







: But by morning we often got good results.


----------



## robertandenith (Apr 1, 2008)

I would give prune juice and some probiotics!


----------



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

Prune juice works for us...I give it to DD with a dropper, which she thinks is a great game.


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

Apricots, prunes sippy cups or straws for water b/c they drink more that way...

I've also been known to give them coffee


----------



## 3littlebirds (Jan 29, 2005)

i've found that kefir and adding flax oil to smoothies helps a lot. of course, like others said, lots of water and tummy massage.


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

is she potty training? My dd held it forever when she was potty training and then would cry that it hurt. We had to coax her to poop.


----------



## BeingMe (Oct 25, 2006)

Prunes work as does the homeopathic remedy Nux Vomica


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

stewed prunes, apricots, and/or pears


----------

